# I am beyond words sad!



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

I was looking around youtube for some cute videos of hedgehogs doing stuff.. and I fell upon this one..





  :shock:  :evil:

Then I calmed down and realized that by the off chance it wasn't her fault.. and looked through her videos to see if she listened to any advice given to her and she DIDN'T.. No she just bough another hedgehog with the same exact set up as the first one. They look so sad and lethargic it's not even funny.

After watching this video and seeing several others just like it.. I was thinking.. Maybe someone would like to join me in a real how to care video for hedgehogs? We could either record a video and mash them all together in sections and then I was thinking.. Finding injury videos of hedgehogs that were hurt by the things that pet stores tell you to use like the grid style wheel, balls and water bottle!

If anyone wants to help please please please either send me a private message or respond to here and I'll start getting stuff together to contribute to it as well!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't access the video at work... what is it of???? I'm almost scared to ask...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's another "care" video with wrong information. The things I picked out from it was that she said she gives him tap water and "they do fine with a little chlorine". I'm _hoping_ she meant fluorine... :roll: She also has a wire mesh wheel, Sunseed hedgehog food and says they need high protein food, no heating source for him because "he's by the heater", and says aquariums are fine to use. She also has him on pine bedding, and his cage is on the small side.


----------

